# Slim and fit James Toney means business!



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> Chubby James Toney no more! The legendary James "Lights Out" Toney means business and based on the photograph that 8CN just got of him, it's true! James Toney contacted 8CN this evening and confirmed that it was indeed him at a party in Los Angeles sporting a black tank top, looking like James Toney the body-builder. If the Klitshko's were scared to get into the ring with the old version, they will be scared to death to get into a boxing ring with him now.
> 
> Toney is 213lbs and looks like a machine! Toney spoke to 8CN just moments ago, "You haven't seen anything yet. I may even fight at cruiserweight." Toney has been hitting the gym very hard after having a serious discussion with his wife and dad, "My wife and pops sat down with me and they told me to take my career serious." By the looks of JT now, he listened to them. 8CN will keep you up to speed on the new version of James "Light's Out" Toney.


Link

Not a fan of his, but he does look a lot better than the last time he was in the spotlight.

I can appreciate anyone who puts in the effort to change for the better and/or make a possible comeback in any combat sport - MMA or boxing.


----------



## Sduff05 (Feb 22, 2010)

Not a fan either, but this kind of goes to show that he may be starting to take the sport of MMA more seriously which can only be a good thing.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Maybe he could make 205?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

If he developed half the tdd chuck had he would be a top ten fighter, he's a bit old to develop a ground game so IMO I think we can expect marginal advances.

Tdd is not something that takes years to get good at, IMO if a fighter has average wrestling he has a good chance at winning.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

He's looking considerably less chunky 

Wonder who he'll fight next after he KOs Ken.


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

slapshot said:


> Tdd is not something that takes years to get good at, IMO if a fighter has average wrestling he has a good chance at winning.


True that, but James Toney was always a man fleet of upper body movement, not of foot. He couldn't learn to sprawl even with 10 years of training. The guy is tough as nails standing, but he will be useless as soon as somebody shoots on him.


----------



## grkted55 (Dec 13, 2009)

This man is a warrior and he hates training that is why he will never be a good mma fighter, he just loves to fight, hes like tank abbott in a way. Only fighter I can think of that could fight the best without training is BJ hes just a supernatural freak man


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm with Chael Sonnen, in the fact i really can't see this fight happening. Fights like this always seem to break down a few weeks before their meant to happen.

If it does indeed happen, i wouldn't be suprised if either dude won. Shamrock is slowww and isn't going to shoot on him nearly as fast as Couture did. I can actually see Toney catching him with a punch and pounding him out for the early TKO win.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Toney is too gold belt for Shamrock. Toney by heel hook.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Toney is too gold belt for Shamrock. Toney by heel hook.


Are you on crack! Toney by heel hook? More like Toney by twister! :thumb02:


----------



## Fine Wine (Aug 30, 2010)

Toney by flying scissor heel hook or gogoplata.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

When is that fight between him and Shamrock going to happen anyways?


----------

